# Star Wars: Episode 7 - Verletzung von Harrison Ford gefährdet Dreh- und Release-Plan



## Matthias Dammes (24. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - Verletzung von Harrison Ford gefährdet Dreh- und Release-Plan* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - Verletzung von Harrison Ford gefährdet Dreh- und Release-Plan


----------



## Riesenhummel (24. Juni 2014)

Han Solo spielt angeblich deswegen eine grose Rolle weil er sich am anfang auf die suche nach dem verschwundenen Luke Skywalker macht. die neue Regierung braucht luke um gegen eine neue bedrohung zu kämpfen. ein großteil des films wird sich um die suche nach Luek drehen.


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2014)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Han Solo spielt angeblich deswegen eine grose Rolle weil er sich am anfang auf die suche nach dem verschwundenen Luke Skywalker macht. die neue Regierung braucht luke um gegen eine neue bedrohung zu kämpfen. ein großteil des films wird sich um die suche nach Luek drehen.



so ein Blödsinn
Hast überhaupt mal Star Wars gesehen? Niemand der irgendwann mal den Film gesehen hat stellt sich überhaupt die Frage warum Han ne Große Rolle hat


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2014)

Eben. Wer die klassische Triologie auch nur ansatzweise gesehen hat kommt nicht mal im Traum auf die Idee zu fragen, warum Harrisson Ford in Episode VII auftaucht.


----------



## mimc1 (24. Juni 2014)

So unangenehm wie das auch ist, es existiert eine Story nach 6 und die ist soga in Buch form ziemlich ausgearbeitet und macht Sinn :/


----------



## Kerusame (24. Juni 2014)

@ensira & michaelg
wer disney kennt ist verwundert, dass logische zusammenhänge zwischen den klassischen filmen und der fortsetzung bestehen. da darf man auch mal nachfragen wie und warum alte schauspieler in klassischen rollen zurückkehren.


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> @ensira & michaelg
> wer disney kennt ist verwundert, dass logische zusammenhänge zwischen den klassischen filmen und der fortsetzung bestehen. da darf man auch mal nachfragen wie und warum alte schauspieler in klassischen rollen zurückkehren.



Tron und Tron Legacy?
außerdem
Die hätten den Film schon vorher so zerrissen wenn die einfach Hipster dafür genommen haben


----------



## Keks-der-Maechtige (25. Juni 2014)

Muss halt wer anders das Micky-Maus-Kostüm tragen.


----------

